# must give up our g.s.d.



## pigeon man (Feb 17, 2010)

hello first time posting here - my daughter has a beautiful gsd and she is in the army and is stationed in the phillipines and we are watching saleen her dog.. i myself sing and i am in construction and needless to say because of this my wife and i are away a LOT .. well we talked to my daughter and she said she would like for us to keep her cause she will always be deployed and it isin`t fair to saleen.. well she agreed with us in finding a GREAT HOME for her... i don`t know how to put pic`s on so you`ll have to believe me when i say she`s beautiful she`s 3 years old - dosen`t bark and listen`s very good .. only problem i live on longisland n.y. well my # is 631 - 475 - 8195 and the e-mail is [email protected] thanks very much stan


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Have you tried contacting your local GSD rescues to see if they will courtesy post for you?

I know GSR-SP. com and MAGSR.org will courtesy post. SASRA and BDBH.com may also. That will get her on petfinder with reputable rescues for more coverage.

You can attach pictures by using the paperclip icon in the message box, just like you would an email. If you don't see the box, then click on "Go Advanced" under the message box and then look in the top row next to the Font options.

Is she spayed? UTD on shots? Any formal training? What commands does she know? How is she with other dogs? Cats? Kids? Strangers? Does she pull on a leash when walking? Is she an inside dog? Or outside?

People will want to ask all these questions so if you could do a write up with more information when you have a minute it will really help your cause! 

Good Luck!


----------



## Bama4us (Oct 24, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your dilemma. I can't help you, but you've come to the right place as someone here should be able to help. Hope everything works out and tell your daughter thank you for me for keeping me and my country free!


----------



## Kelridge (Mar 1, 2010)

I just sent you a PM (and a regular email) I am also on Long Island....

~Kathy


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Shepherds' Hope German Shepherd Rescue


----------



## icycleit (Jan 10, 2010)

I am a military wife... I have sustained 2 deployments where my husband has served our country and there is SO much support out there for military personnel! With that being said, there is another avenue that you may WISH to consider for this dog IF you can NOT find a rescue to take her! 
Please go to military pets foster project online! 

*https://www.netpets.org/militarypet/foster.php*

It breaks my heart to see this have to happen to dogs, but most dogs are dumped at shelters where they stand NO chance, so please consider this as well. I think it will also help others on this site in the future if they of know of military personnel who need assistance.


----------



## SylvieUS (Oct 15, 2009)

Saleen is lovely.....

She is likely best adopted to a home that does not have cats or can seperate, as she has been cat-aggressive/shown cat prey drive to strays in the yard.

bump for the pretty girl!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I do hope you are able to find her a home. You have gotten some good resources here to help you. 

I am deployed now and my hubby is watching my tribe but I understand that not everyone has that luxury. 

Best to you guys.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

keep the dog. get a sitter to come in and help out.
how about day care?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Boy it would be great to find a dog lover down there who could foster her until your daughter returns. Did someone say that already - sorry if so!


----------



## pigeon man (Feb 17, 2010)

*daughters gsd*

my daughter gave her to us because she can not keep her - she will always be deployed


----------



## SBrieGSD (Aug 7, 2003)

You might try contacting her breeder. Any of my pups that cannot be kept by the original owner come back to me. Just a thought but most breeders I know would want to take part in re-homing her.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

Jax08 said:


> Have you tried contacting your local GSD rescues to see if they will courtesy post for you?
> 
> I know GSR-SP. com and MAGSR.org will courtesy post. SASRA and BDBH.com may also. That will get her on petfinder with reputable rescues for more coverage.
> 
> ...



BrightStar will courtesy post as well!


----------

